# Coffee master class?



## Greenblood (Jun 8, 2017)

Does anyone know too a coffee master class course in the uk that teaches all there is to know about coffee, tasting coffee, brewing coffee etc?

steve


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

There are quite a few places offering courses now. Do you have a preference for north/south UK?


----------

